
An Evolved View Of The Participating Preferred - rpledge
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/an-evolved-view-of-the-participating-preferred.html
======
anamax
It's clearly well past time for early employees to start negotiating
preferences as well.

If we're not in the same boat ....

